# Winelovers Dessert



## MedPretzel (Dec 23, 2005)

I got this from a German website. Thought I'd translate and share with you all. If someone makes it, let me know how it turns out. It sure sounds great!







*Wine-lover’s Dessert<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />*
*2 pounds green or red seedless grapes.** 
1 oz Butter
1 pint dry white wine or apple juice 
¼ pound sugar 
scraped pulp of a vanilla bean 
1 Package Vanilla-pudding powder (for 1 pint of liquid) 
2 tablespoons Orange liquor 
½ pint whipping cream
1.5 ounces half-bitter chocolate. *

*Method*
Wash the grapes and destem them. In a pot, combine butter, wine, sugar and vanilla pulp and bring to boil for 2 minutes. Place the grapes in a colander and crush them. Take the grapes (or what’s left of them) and put them in 4 glasses. Put in the fridge. 

Take the pudding powder and according to directions, use 5 table-spoons cold water and mix into the pot with butter, wine, etc. Keep warm under medium heat, and let it start to boil. Add the orange liquor and stir while boiling for one minute. Put this in a bowl and place in the sink with cold water. Let it cool, whilst stirring, but don’t let it start to get stiff. 

Whip the whipping cream. Pour the pudding-mix over the grapes, and dollop on the whipping cream on top. Place in fridge until cold. Sprinkle chocolate over the cream.


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 23, 2005)

yummy!


----------



## Harry (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Martina 


My dads gramma was full blood german and made a wine soup he was telling me about and couldn't find a recipe for it ,I was just woundreing if you knew of one or heard of it.


Thanks Harry


----------

